# Glutaraldehyde and light.



## UncommonPleco (Dec 1, 2017)

Will Glut degrade when exposed to light in a clear bottle ? Or does it only degrade once in the aquarium ? My local store sells it in clear 500ml bottles, but it came from an opaque gallon jug. Is it worthless ? Thx.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I thought it does, thats why products like excel recommends keeping it out of light. I did a brief google to back your case, but couldn't really find anything concrete. I'll help to dig around and see if anything pops up worthy of discussion.

~~~
I speculate that in such a small bottle its used up rather quickly that isn't a concern... or if needed, wrap the bottle in some tinfoil to reduce light exposure?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## UncommonPleco (Dec 1, 2017)

Ya i always assumed it broke down with light exposure, then i seen it in clear containers. I think my lfs messed up. Although i did find some info on Planted tank stating it's the interaction with organics which break it down. I might just email the company Metrex. Thx


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

That would be wise. I'll be interested to hear their reply. Keep us in the loop please! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

